# Names for a brother and sister?



## Mike_Nest (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello all,

On February 8th I am picking up my puppies, a male and a female GSD. I understand that most people here discourage litter mates but I've made this decision.

Now, I am trying to choose names that work well for a brother/sister or a male/female GSD combo.

So far the family is considering:

George/Gracie

Vigo/Gozer

Brutus/Layla

I would love some suggestions,

Thanks.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

What about famous brother/sisters? 

Donnie and Marie
Richard and Karen 
Latoya or Janet and Michael
Warren and Shirley
Jake and Maggie

Not brother and sister, but Lady and Tramp would also be cute.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Bonnie and Clyde? I know they weren't brother/sister but man did they get into some trouble together kind of like puppies will probably do. Lol


----------



## Mike_Nest (Dec 26, 2012)

Here is a picture:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

are you ready and do you know how to raise 2 pups?
good luck.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

oh how cute. :wub:


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Hansel and Gretel


----------

